# multiple intelligences?



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i heard of the multiple intelligences, but i don't think it's true. i think people with learning disabilities have pecularities. i also think that truly intelligent people are good at everything. i was never intelligent. i had brain damage when i was little...and after that everyone called me retarded, it was very sad.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Every single human mind on the entire planet no matter how sick or disabled or "retarded" (f*****g hate that word) or mentally challenged the individual might be is an amazing mind....

EVERYBODYS mind is powerful and each individual has the power to do things with their mind that nobody else can...

I think therefore I am....what an amazing statement !!!!

The problem with society today is that if your not a brain surgeon or a rocket scientist you are considered inferior...What a load of bull...

Can a brain surgeon fix a car engine? Can a rocket scientist cook gourmet meals? More than likely not!!!

Everybody contributes to the world in their own individual way...It may just even be a small contribution but its priceless in the great scheme of things that is human existence and survival....

There is no such thing as a dumb question or a bad idea.....That is how humans have evolved and learned...We f****d up and asked stupid questions which lead to great discoveries!!!

Maybe its just me being fantastical but i believe every single last one of us has amazing capabilities....And NOBODY is useless!!!


----------

